# little logging train...



## tooter

Cut and drilled some 25 scale foot logs for a set of Kadee log buggies...


----------



## Ranger

I like that


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Where in the world do you come up with the locomotive and tender that size? Was that from a real prototype or a bandsaw?


----------



## dablaze

I have almost the same loco coming to me, dressed as PRR, in brass, won it cheap on Ebay so bought it for a friend. I love camel backs, but I really like your caboose, thats sharp!

Craig


----------



## Carl

That really is a great looking camel back engine.


----------



## Prospect193

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Where in the world do you come up with the locomotive and tender that size? Was that from a real prototype or a bandsaw?



It's called a "Goat" made by Mantua!!!


Pat


----------



## NIMT

I'm installing 7 LED, DCC and sound in one now.
The first thing I found with them is that they have cruddy power pick-up so I'm swapping out the single rail, single wheel pickups on the tender for dual rail, 4 wheel pick-ups. That should help a lot with power pick-up!


----------



## broox

I must have one. It looks amazing!

What terms do I need to search for something similar on fleabay?


----------



## manchesterjim

broox said:


> on fleabay?



:laugh::laugh: He said FLEAbay! LOL!! :thumbsup::laugh:

Jim


----------



## Big Ed

broox said:


> I must have one. It looks amazing!
> 
> What terms do I need to search for something similar on fleabay?



A search in e bay for Mantua camelback brought up a few,

Here is one,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Mantua-0-4-0-Camelback-/170905804846?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item27cac7a02e


Search for this item # 170905804846 if link don't work.


----------



## tooter

dablaze said:


> I have almost the same loco coming to me, dressed as PRR, in brass, won it cheap on Ebay so bought it for a friend. I love camel backs, but I really like your caboose, thats sharp!
> 
> Craig


It's a 57 year old Model Engineering die cast metal kit. The first train kit I assembled... 










There are two. I use one without the cupola on it as a worker crew car.










All of cars in this logging train are 50+ year old Model Engineering works kits.


----------



## Big Ed

I was searching CNJ on e bay and this just got listed, for anyone interested.

Camelback.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Gauge-Jersey-Central-Lines-4-6-0-Steam-Loco-Tender-TOKYO-JAPAN-986-/230850352580?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item35bfc0d5c4


A blast from the past needs a little TLC, might go cheap?


----------



## Prospect193

This is the one you want!!! 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/MANTUA-UNDE...598544?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4606f79110


Pat


----------



## tooter

All black is really cool! :thumbsup:

I just painted my silver front section black and am trying to figure out how to remove the smokestack so I can paint it black, too.


----------



## broox

Prospect193 said:


> This is the one you want!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MANTUA-UNDE...598544?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4606f79110
> 
> 
> Pat


$75  

I'd be my most valuable engine if i hit the go button.
I'll keep the idea though, till we get the layout a bit more sorted. I've got some ideas cooking on that angle too. Stay tuned :sly:


----------



## wvgca

just found this thread, love the loco 
now to search ebay ...


----------



## time warp

wvgca said:


> just found this thread, love the loco
> now to search ebay ...


Nice train! That's not a goat though, Mantua made the goat 0-4-0, and the B8a 0-6-0.
This one is a B8a. Same body as the goat.
There's one on Ebay right now


----------



## wvgca

time warp said:


> Nice train! That's not a goat though, Mantua made the goat 0-4-0, and the B8a 0-6-0.
> This one is a B8a. Same body as the goat.
> There's one on Ebay right now


kind of decided on either a 2-6-0 or a 4-6-0 camel back
bidding on two now, seems like a complete set sells for less than just the locomotive alone, no idea why?
haven't added a loco for a long time now


----------

